# Unable to Edit Profile



## Cerise (Jan 7, 2013)

Tried to list location and country (USA) & gender, but getting invalid message(s).  Can someone help?  Thanx.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

I got that the other day, too.
I *think* it's because the gender wasn't checked.  There are choices of male, female or undisclosed. I think because there was an undisclosed choice that maybe it was a required field now? whereas it didn't used to be? I didn't bother to check it and find out though. 
But yeah, I got the same thing when I tried to change my location.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

I just checked it out, yes all the blanks in the first section are now required information.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi there - sorry you are having trouble. Are you using a computer or are you using a mobile app?  Can you post the exact messages you are getting?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

AHA! I knew it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

This is the one I got leaving "Country" blank, which had been blank before.  Once I filled it in it was fine.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm using a computer.  Tried again to edit gender & location/country.  The message reads:

*"A required field called Location | Town or City is missing or has an invalid value."*


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes I got the same message , I wanted to include the city I am in but it didn't show up it so I went back to the country I am in as that may be easier to understand as lots of cities have the same names in different countries .


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2013)

Are you doing this through http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/profile.php?do=editprofile

Or are you going to your profile and clicking the little edit buttons on your details there?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 7, 2013)

I went to user cp at the top left of the page . I think to get my city in I would just have to write it all on the same line .


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2013)

Click on your name in the upper right where it says you are logged in.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 7, 2013)

Tried it that way too , didn't get any error message but it won't show city and country unless you write them on the same line , just left mine on country, no worries .


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

I get the same message Franks way:


----------

